# How to install GeoIP



## ringo2006 (Feb 22, 2011)

Greetings everyone. 

I am a new user here. Just installed FreeBSD and Apache22 and then MySQL and phpMyAdmin in addition to a Smoothwall. So I've got some experience under my belt, but I am new to all of this. 

I am now trying to install the geoIP mod and I don't have a clue where to start, although I have all the tarballs in my Home folder. I've searched these forums, but I did not find a tutorial. 

Would anyone with the know-how be willing to post a few instructions? Especially since one does not seem to already exist. I would be very grateful indeed. Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2011)

Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

net/GeoIP


----------



## ringo2006 (Feb 22, 2011)

Most appreciated!


----------



## ringo2006 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, was that easy. Thanks again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

Now remove all of those tarballs from your home directory. Please _only_ use software from the ports tree or from FreeBSD package repositories.


----------



## ringo2006 (Feb 22, 2011)

Right, I have slowly gathered together the idea to only use the ports for installation, but thanks for backing that up. And thanks again for your speedy help. Best to you.


----------

